# Beinhart-Biketreff, Sa. 20.09., 14.00 Uhr, "Schmale Wege Tour"



## carboni (16. September 2008)

*Hallo Leutz,

hat es hier etwa auch geregnet, kaum zu glauben.* 

Am Samstag steht wieder ein Biketreff an und ich habe schon mal mein Dickschiff ausgepackt, das mit der eingebauten Dauerbremse. Ein wenig technisch wird es schon werden, aber keine Bange, die geplante Strecke ist meist ganz locker zu fahren. Frauenstein, Schorscheborn, Kloster Eberbach und Grüne Bank mit allen Nettigkeiten, sind die Eckpunkte und dazwischen habe ich auch noch Einiges auf dem Plan, immer gemütlich nuff unn nunner. Bringt ein bißchen Zeit mit, die Rückkehr ist gegen 17.30 Uhr geplant.

*Mitmachen kann Jede und Jeder* 
(Gäste sind willkommen und fahren auf eigene Gefahr)

*Voraussetzungen*
- Anmeldung im Forum
- ausreichend trainiert (Level II, siehe oben)
- funktionierendes Mountainbike
- Helm auf dem Kopf
- Spaß an schmalen, zum Teil schlammigen Wegen  
und sonst -> siehe auch oben.




Gruß
Achim


----------



## Luzie (16. September 2008)

Hallo Achim, 

schön das du wieder da bist     ,ich hoffe du hast trockenes Wetter mitgebracht.

Ich bin am Sa. dabei, vorausgesetzt, das mit der eingebauten Dauerbremse stimmt  

Liebe Grüße...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni (17. September 2008)

Luzie schrieb:


> Hallo Achim,
> 
> schön das du wieder da bist     ,ich hoffe du hast trockenes Wetter mitgebracht.
> 
> ...



Ehrenwort 

deA


----------



## a.nienie (17. September 2008)

dann zieh ich mal den anderen schlappen drauf


----------



## Mousy (17. September 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> dann zieh ich mal den anderen schlappen drauf



Ich überlege auch schon ob für die "schmalen Wege" meine Reifen nicht evtl. zu breit sind.


----------



## a.nienie (17. September 2008)




----------



## Tolpan76 (17. September 2008)

Muss man für die Tour den Lenker kürzen? 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## f.topp (17. September 2008)

na da will ich auch mit...lgf


----------



## hell_bikerin (17. September 2008)

Hallo, 
ich werde mich auch mal wieder dazu gesellen um mit auf den schmalen Wegen zu tollen 

Ich freue mich schon auf unser gemütliches "Ründchen".
bis dann 
LG Kim


----------



## carboni (18. September 2008)

Tolpan76 schrieb:


> Muss man für die Tour den Lenker kürzen?


 

Querstellen geht auch.


----------



## carboni (18. September 2008)

carboni schrieb:


> *Hallo Leutz,*
> 
> *hat es hier etwa auch geregnet, kaum zu glauben.*


 



_Kein bißchen nass - letzten Samstag in Riva_


Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tolpan76 (18. September 2008)

Gut 
Dann nur noch hoffen das es von oben trocken bleibt...


----------



## a.nienie (18. September 2008)

hab noch nen gekürzten alu straitbar (ca. 30cm)
sollte vom gewicht etwa deinem carbonknochen entsprechen


----------



## Hasehern (18. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

"Schmale Wege Tour" hört sich gut an.
Bin sehr gerne als Gast wieder mit dabei.

Sonnige Grüße


Markus


----------



## Sparcy (18. September 2008)

Schmale Wege Tour hört sich nicht schlecht an.
Bin als Gast mit dabei


----------



## Jens77 (18. September 2008)

Ich bin auch dabei.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Bike77 (18. September 2008)

was heißt Level II?
War letzten Samstag auf der Platte (allein...) mit einem 15er Schnitt - allerdings meist befestigte Wege - will keinen ausbremsen - würde es aber gerne wagen...
Gruß Guntram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni (19. September 2008)

Bike77 schrieb:


> was heißt Level II?
> War letzten Samstag auf der Platte (allein...) mit einem 15er Schnitt - allerdings meist befestigte Wege - will keinen ausbremsen - würde es aber gerne wagen...
> Gruß Guntram




Passtschoa. 

Als Anhalt, also cirka, Steigung/VMax. 
Auf Trails 
0% - 20 km/h
3% - 9 km/h
6% - 6 km/h
9% - 3 km/h
Auf festen Wegen +3 km/h


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Mephisto79 (19. September 2008)

Also ich wäre da auch mal als Gast dabei.
Wo soll den euer Treffpunkt für die Tour sein?
Grüße,
Marcus


----------



## a.nienie (19. September 2008)

> Treff Wiesbaden: ... Parkplatz Kleinaustraße, Wiesbaden-Schierstein...


ist einfach zu finden.


----------



## rumblestilz (19. September 2008)

Schmale Wege? Geht das auch mit dicken Backen? Dann bin ich nämlich auch dabei! Biss morrsche! Frank


----------



## Deleted 91005 (19. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

"schmale Wege" sind genau das Richtige für einen sonnigen Samstag.
Ich bin dabei.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## umkipper (20. September 2008)

Komme als Gast
Bis dann, der Jan


----------



## Paffi1 (20. September 2008)

...bin ich natürlich auch dabei ...

bis gleich
Stefan


----------



## a.nienie (20. September 2008)

glaub ich bleib zuhause...
zu viele fully-schwucken...


----------



## Paffi1 (20. September 2008)

ha - plötzliches Konditionstief - Angst vor den Leistungseliten der Fully-Könige 

ich könnt' Dir zum Ausgleich ja mal einen Blick in meine Lenkertasche erlauben ...


----------



## Tolpan76 (20. September 2008)

Motte dein Fully aus und komm auf die dunkle Seite der Macht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (20. September 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> glaub ich bleib zuhause...
> zu viele fully-schwucken...



Dann werde ich spontan die Hardtailfraktion mal etwas verstärken.

Bis dann
Ulrich


----------



## Mephisto79 (20. September 2008)

ich bin leider raus, schaffe es nicht mehr nach wiesbaden heute...


----------



## carboni (21. September 2008)

Mannohhh,



carboni schrieb:


> Am Samstag steht wieder ein Biketreff an und ich habe schon mal mein Dickschiff ausgepackt, das mit der eingebauten Dauerbremse. Ein wenig technisch wird es schon werden, aber keine Bange, die geplante Strecke ist meist ganz locker zu fahren. Frauenstein, Schorscheborn, Kloster Eberbach und Grüne Bank mit allen Nettigkeiten, sind die Eckpunkte und dazwischen habe ich auch noch Einiges auf dem Plan, immer gemütlich nuff unn nunner. Bringt ein bißchen Zeit mit, die Rückkehr ist gegen 17.30 Uhr geplant.



Ich versuch mal die Tour zu beschreiben. 

Bei gutem Bikewetter, in bester Laune, starteten wir pünktlich am Hafen in Richtung Frauenstein. Beim Queren des Leierbachs hatte Stefans Schaltauge keine Lust mehr und plädierte auf Umkehr . Vom Eisenstangentrail, über den Tontaubenschießstand erreichten wir Schorscheborn, wo Kim ihr Ründchen beendete . Lässig bergrauf und runter nach Schlangenbad.




_Sammeln nach dem "Treppchen"_

Die "Spitzenkehrenrampe" von der Kirche nach oben für das obligatorische Musensitzfoddo, diese Mal mit Baugerüst. Von dort erst Richtung Bärstadt und dann zum Hirschkäferweg. Zwischendurch wohl ein Stück verwunschener Weg, denn ein mindestens armdicker Ast zerstörte Christians Schaltauge derart, so dass nach Notreparatur für ihn leider auch nur noch der Rückweg über die Straße blieb.  




_Am Musensitz - mit Baugerüst_

Und weil es noch nicht genug war, hatte der Guide, also ich, das torqueische Problem mit der Kettenklemmung zu beheben. Die Kette musste sowieso gekürzt werden. 

Über den Hansenkopf in unseren Zickezacke-Trail, super endlich wieder fahren, statt stehen. Aber nicht lange, mein Nobby wollte die Freude nicht teilen und bedankte sich mit einem Mini-Snakebite. Super. Jetzt abber - ruckzuck de Berch nummer. Am Teich fiel dem Andreas auf, das de Jippiesshebbert weg war und noch bevor wir die Suche richtig organisieren konnten, hatte er ihn schon wieder. 

Und dann,
klingelte das Telefon und Michael meldete einen Sturz. Schlimmes ahnend - wieder nauf. Andreas II saß am Boden und wickelte sein Knie. Nach kurzer Besprechung wurde ein Rettungswagen geordert, der kurz darauf eintraf und Andreas mit ins Krankenhaus nahm. 

Auf dem Schnellweg über Rauenthal und Walluf erreichen wir ein kleinwenig verspätet gegen 19.00 Uhr den Schiersteiner Hafen.

*Ach jah.*

Ulrich (AJU) war extra aus Darmstadt angereist, um einen Beinhart-Biketreff live zu erleben. Ich finde, wir haben uns redlich bemüht, seine Erwartungen zu erfüllen, denn bis auf die Gewitterübung war ja wirklich alles dabei. 

*Danke schön. *

Michael 
für deinen ausdauernden Einsatz als Rücklicht, Pannenhelfer und Rettungsdienst-Koordinator

Ulrich 
für den Transport des Fahrrades auf deine ganz spezielle Weise

Allen
für eure Ausdauer, eure Mithilfe, euer "Gutdraufsein" und wirklich alles mitzumachen, nach dem Motto: "Mitgefahren, mitgehangen" oder so.

Bis zum nächsten Mal.



Gruß
de Achim


----------



## rumblestilz (21. September 2008)

War ja echt ne erlebnis- und lehrreiche Tour gestern. Bisserl frisch halt zuweilen, wegen der vielen Rumsteherei. Cooles Guiding trotz Pleiten, Pech und Pannen! Danke Achim!  Gute Besserung dem Andreas II und dem Yeti vom Christian. Ich dachte, es wäre die Rede von Lenker kürzen gewesen, nicht von Kette ...
Grüße, Frank


----------



## a.nienie (21. September 2008)

war trotzdem ne gute runde,
irgendwas ist ja bekanntlich immer...

aber unser allzeit bereiter guide
hatte die situation immer im griff 

gute besserung an andreas II

denke das war's für dies jahr an pannen.
ich lass die ersatzteile zu hause,
da kann ja fast nix mehr kommen.


----------



## Mousy (21. September 2008)

Auch von mir gute Besserung an Andreas II.

War eine super Tour obwohl sie wegen den doch sehr langen Zwangspausen gekürzt werden musste. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Tolpan76 (21. September 2008)

Von mir auch gute Besserung.

Auch nochmal Danke an die "Ersthelfer" die dem Yeti wieder auf die Beine geholfen haben. Ich denke mit ein bißchen frischem Alu wird er wieder gesund.  War zwar recht kalt auf der Strasse Bergab, bin aber gut heimgekommen. Singelspeed hat was... muss aber nicht sein.

Drücke euch für die nächsten zwei Mal die Daumen das es ohne Probleme durch die Wälder geht. Ich erhole mich mal auf dem Mittelmeer bei hoffentlich viel Sonne und Wind 

Grüße
Christian

PS: @a.nienie: Wenn du Reifen wechseln willst... Mein Angebot steht noch. Schick mir einfach ne Mail und dann schauen wir mal. Ich helf dir auch


----------



## picard (21. September 2008)

Das war diesmal eine "abwechslungsreiche" Tour, leider mit vielen Ausfällen. Gute Besserung an Andreas, hoffentlich ist es nicht so schlimm.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Hasehern (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mich noch gut an die schöne Tour vor drei Wochen erinnern.
Leider auch an Andreas Sturz. Ich wünsche gute Besserung und möglichst wenig Muskelschwund am linken Bein.

Gruß


Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicker Bambini (26. Oktober 2008)

carboni schrieb:


> _Kein bißchen nass - letzten Samstag in Riva_
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Achim


 

Das War nicht nur nass sondern auch kalt. 2cm weniger uns Du warst ne Prinzessin .
Aber geil wars trotzdem....

Hui Wäller Achim.

Olli


----------



## carboni (27. Oktober 2008)

Dicker Bambini schrieb:


> Das War nicht nur nass sondern auch kalt. 2cm weniger uns Du warst ne Prinzessin .
> Aber geil wars trotzdem....
> 
> Hui Wäller Achim.
> ...


 
Hey Jung, alles rodscher?  

Was macht das Radeln, ich hoffe ihr hatte die letzten Sonnentage genutzt. Man hört oder leist sich.

Achim


----------

